# Top Shot 2012 *Spoilers*



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone watch it last night? I turned it on and saw the gernade launchers and quickly turned it off because I have it recording on DVR, I wanted to watch the whole thing instead.


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I watched this last night, that girl was way much better with the shotgun instead of that jerk shooting. He just got lucky at the finals. She had way much more experience.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I was kind mad at the elimination challenge, poor girl she's what 130lber shooting a 12ga. She shot it in team practice, then in the competition, then in elimination practice and again in elimination. Her shoulder had to be on fire. Plus, now the only hot chick is off the show and I have to pay attention to dudes.....ugh..

The episodes are on history.com after the show airs so you can catch up if you missed any of it!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

There are some real jerks that are on that show. Toooo much "who can piss the longest".


----------

